# Do your dogs play games together?



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I've seen Elmo and Molly play some games together. It's always so fun to watch. Sometimes Elmo will pick up a toy or a bone and he wants Molly to follow him. He'll bark at her or paw at her to play. I don't see the fun in it for her, but she'll start walking behind him. It's like they are playing follow the leader around the house. 

A few days ago, Elmo was chasing around Molly. She was having fun. But, then she stood under a little stool I have in my office. I guess it was a safe zone so Elmo couldn't get her there. LOL. So, he didn't mess with her until she ran out. Then, she'd run back under the stool and Elmo would sit down and wait for her to get out again. He can get her while she's under there but he respects the unwritten rules of their game. 

Do your dogs play games together?


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

That is so cool and just what I wish for with Heidi and new Bruder. He just came to his forever home a couple of days ago...and he's closer in age to Heidi so its been pretty much just non stop chase, roll and maul.









I love the respect that Elmo shows. Very nice!


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes my dogs will play games together, which was very surprising, my Senior gal Libby Never ever played with another dog she always wanted nothing to do with them she would sniff but that was about it, when we got our pup Dexter we wernt sure what to expect, never thought they would actually play, and to our delight the puppy brought out the playful side of Libby They lay on the floor and eat each others faces playfully, sometimes do a little chase and tumble, Dexter Loves to play keep away with the toys to Libby, when she gets a toy she will do the same back to him, Its all in good fun tho, It is really fun to watch and im so happy to see my once non playful dog go and start a game with the little one I think she likes it so much cuz she always gets to be the aplha and win she lets him know if hes gotten to rough, shes helped teach the bite inhibition too. Dexter just doenst understand why the cats don't wanna play with him too.... maybe someday


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Keeta, (approx 4 yrs?) and Falkor (almost 5 mo) play games! 

And you are right! they are so much fun to watch! One will invite the other one to chase with those type of tactics. Falkor will pick up a toy and run up to Keeta, do a play-bow, and run away, looking back to see if she is chasing. If not, he will do it over and over and over again until she does get up and chase. 

Sometimes, they tussle over a squeekie toy. Then I see that Falkor has it, and he runs up and down the halway squeeking it away! Then he runs back to Keeta, and another tussle ensues, now Keeta has it, and she is running up and down the halway, squeeking and prancing all proud of herself, then back to where Falkor is waiting for her, another tussle, Falkor has it, runs the obligatory victory lap down and back and runs back to Keeta, and so on. Really really cute! 

I had the same concerns about Keeta and getting another dog as nysirk. I don't think that Keeta had been well socialized with other dogs, and her "play" was jumping on another dog and grabbing their neck, and dominating them. Her energy overwhelmed even other strong confident dogs who wanted to have nothing to do with her. So it is so satisfying to see her tone down her play and allow the puppy to roll her and jump on her, LOL! But she clearly enjoys it!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes they do. Chase. Also every morning Shadow and Lady stalk squirrels together, the squirrels run along the top of the 6 ft privacy fence. It is like they are making a plan. 

Also tug of war










And they wrestle constantly. Shadow loves to play!! He wears the girls out, and my human boys too!! (me too!)


----------



## Shugmort (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes, Roxie & Falken are players too! Falken will usually initiate but sometimes Roxie will too. Usually one will grab a toy and run and the other will chase after it. Sometimes Falken will run past Roxie, grab the toy out of her mouth and the chase is on







Other times, they'll lay on the floor, each with one end of a toy in their mouths and play "Tug 'O War" very funny to watch. The best is when they run around a corner and, say Roxie is in front and Falken's chasing her, when they come back around Falken is in front and Roxie's chasing him!! Roxie will let him know when she's not in the mood to play, but for the most part they have lots of fun together!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: HeidibuThat is so cool and just what I wish for with Heidi and new Bruder. He just came to his forever home a couple of days ago...and he's closer in age to Heidi so its been pretty much just non stop chase, roll and maul.


I think once they used to each others roles in the household, they will probably come up with their own silly games.







At first Molly liked Elmo and after a few days she wanted to know when he was leaving. LOL. But now they are best buddies. 



> Originally Posted By: HeidibuI love the respect that Elmo shows. Very nice!


Elmo adores Molly. I think that's why he's so good to her. Until recently, I thought it was a one sided love affair. But, I caught them! I looked over and Elmo was lying down and Molly was rolling around upside down in his arms. When I looked at them, they both stopped. LOL. So, she loves him too. She just doesn't want us to know.


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Castlemaid
> And you are right! they are so much fun to watch! One will invite the other one to chase with those type of tactics. Falkor will pick up a toy and run up to Keeta, do a play-bow, and run away, looking back to see if she is chasing. If not, he will do it over and over and over again until she does get up and chase.


This is just what our two do! They love to play chase games all around the garden.

They also play the 'wrestling game' and tug of war. Just yesterday Cherry's 'ducky' bore the scars from that







They were tugging him by the wings and they fell off, lol. 

Oh, and they love to play on the trampoline, they like to wrestle and jump all over it, but they also play a game where Cherry's laying on the trampoline behind the netting and Phoebe is the other side. They then sorta nip each other through the netting and Phoebe teases Cherry by running around the edge. I'm really glad my Mum decided to get a pup because Cherry's having the time of her life


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

When Luther was still with us, he and Morgan were playing all day - unless I crated her so she'd take a nap. 

She's more reserved with the puppy than Luther ever was with her - he was 3 years older, she's 7 years older than Otto. He tries to play with her by hanging off her neck, she just walks around. She's warming up to the idea though, when they're outside together, she walks up sometimes with helicopter tail.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh yes every morning we have Nascar on the 1st floor while I am getting dressed, then the wrestling match starts up.
Then we go outside and the chase begins.

At night when Missy is laying there miding her own business Brady will walk up to her and smack her in the face. Or Brady will be lying there and Missy will get a toy and start playing with it or walk up to Brady and Growl at her and that means she wants to play.

All we can do is laugh it is so funny to watch. who needs to pay for entertainment get it for free at home


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes, not even a week together and they have started. I now see Katie as a big brat of a sister. Whenever Titan is playing with or chewing a toy, she walks on up, grabs what he has, stares at him, waits for the chase, and the game is on. Sometimes she'll also go walk by him, drop her nylabone, wait for him to be interseted, and then run off with it waiting for him to get it. Sometimes she'll even paw it over closer to him if he's not interested.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I obverved some interesting play yesterday evening between new Bruder and Heidi.

Bruder found a Jollyball and started running off with it. I'm sure that Heidi had already told him that ALL toys are hers; and he should keep his newbie jaws off all of them. 

That's the look he had on his face and his teasing body language as well.

Anyway...Bruder was running around with the Jollyball and Heidi had this look of Darn...that's mine. So, she trotted off in the opposite direction, got another ball and brought it to where he was and dropped it in front of him. He was laying down with the Jollyball at this point.

Well, being the newbie that he is...he let the Jollyball go and gladly took the ball that she so kindly brought to him. Heidi took off running with the Jollyball.









Pretty clever, huh?!


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes they do. They love to run around in the woods together and they love when i throw the ball and they play run after it. Wini has really dominated buddy! Buddy is 5 and she is only 8 mn. its hilarious.


----------

